# ?Shipping Piranhas?



## nixrsix (Sep 3, 2008)

What is the cheapest overnight method to ship fish? Fedex, USPS, etc seem to be very high priced.

Also, what is the best way to package these fish when shipping overnight? I've put piranhas in a double bag before and they bit a huge hole in it, so how do you keep these fish from doing that during shipment?

Thanks!


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

nixrsix said:


> What is the cheapest overnight method to ship fish? Fedex, USPS, etc seem to be very high priced.
> 
> Also, what is the best way to package these fish when shipping overnight? I've put piranhas in a double bag before and they bit a huge hole in it, so how do you keep these fish from doing that during shipment?
> 
> Thanks!


ask one of the vendors.


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

I just had a manny shipped to me from Aquascape. They put it in 3 or 4 heavy duty bags. The box had actual pink insulation and a heating pack to keep it warm. Shipped from NJ to NH which turned otu to be a 16 hour trip for the fish. Made it just fine. They use fedex and yeah overnight anything its not going to be cheap.


----------



## nixrsix (Sep 3, 2008)

How do I ask venders?

What about something like forward air or something where I drop the package off at the airport? Anyone ever do this?


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

air cargo is the safest always and when you get in to traveling large distances with heavier fish it becomes a lot cheaper but i am not sure how the insurance works with that.


----------



## Euromarker (Jun 21, 2009)

Air cargo is out of the question really, becuz of the new homeland security bullcrap you have to be a known shipper for them to mess with you. UPS or fedex is ur best bet. Also when putting a fish in a container, be sure to cut holes in all sides of the container so that it can fill back up if the box gets flipped upside down or w/e
Recently lost a very very rare fish becuz the box got flipped over and i over looked this detail when packing him...


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

im sorry Euromaker i wondered what happened with that bad boy since the recipient didnt post out of respect


----------



## nixrsix (Sep 3, 2008)

What do you mean cut holes in the containter, i cant seem to picture what you're describing.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

euromaker please explain the holes? only time i heard of having holes is to fuel heat packs with the oxygen but even then you dont need to do it


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

my last shipped fish from SA the Piraya came in a sprite pop bottle the bottom was cut out of one and the top was cut off another one the fish was put in the bottle and the two were fitted back together looked like the pop bottle was made around the fish anyway he couldn't bite through that and was double bagged and safely sent to me hope this helps..........


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

Johnny Zanni said:


> euromaker please explain the holes? only time i heard of having holes is to fuel heat packs with the oxygen but even then you dont need to do it


I think he means to cut out the corners of the plastic "box" so that if it flips water can still go in the box.


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

basically put holes in all the angles of the hard container inside the bag. the container protects the fish from biting holes in the bag and stuff. the bottom of two soda bottles taped together works well if the fish is small enough.


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

The guy who shipped my P's from Mexico city put them in sealed cups and buckets with holes all over and then in the bags wich is not a

bad Idea compared to the last time he shipped them he put three bags and and they can still bite threw


----------



## simplycrazy (Dec 9, 2009)

Thats the same way Aquiscape shipped my Sanchezi's all 4 where in clear plastic containers with holes everwhere and then put in a plastic bag filled 3/4 the way full.Put newspaper all around them I guess in case of leaks then it was packed with insulation and a heat pack. Oddly the heat pack didnt last the trip though and my fish arrived very cold.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

heat packs stop working when they get wet


----------

